# exploratory laparotomy



## bsuse (Jan 22, 2009)

provider did an abdominal hysterectomy and now he had to go back to the OR and do an exploratory laparotomy with evacuation of a pelvic hemorrhage.
i am thinking 35840??? with the 78 modifier??


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 23, 2009)

35840 is for major postop abdominal hemorrhage.  The code of 49002 might be more appropriate depending on what the OP Report actually states.

Julie, CPC


----------

